# Reputation?



## dpm (May 15, 2005)

Excuse my ignorance but what's the deal with the reputation points thing?


----------



## Metal Ken (May 15, 2005)

People rate your responses And your reputation adjusts accordingly. Some of us have reputations altered to fit us, like me and revsharp.


----------



## Shannon (May 15, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Some of us have reputations altered to fit us, like me and revsharp.



...yeah, but I'm still more evil than you! Check the rep, son! That just makes me MORE metal!


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 16, 2005)

LOL, it seems a bit silly though...


----------



## Metal Ken (May 16, 2005)

revsharp777 said:


> ...yeah, but I'm still more evil than you! Check the rep, son! That just makes me MORE metal!


But neither of us compare to .....

_*X*_


----------



## Drew (May 16, 2005)

Yeah, it's fun. 

They seem to go down with time, though - maybe Chris can confirm this...?

-D


----------



## Chris (May 16, 2005)

People are giving them positive reputation.


----------



## Shawn (May 16, 2005)

Cant say I follow.


----------



## Drew (May 16, 2005)

Chris said:


> People are giving them positive reputation.



No, you went from "a glorious beacon of light" not too long ago down to "a name known to all," and I used to be something higher than a name known to all before as well, and don't seem to have picked up any negative points recently... 

-D


----------



## Vince (May 17, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> But neither of us compare to .....
> 
> _*X*_



Yeah, for some reason mine's off the charts


----------



## Drew (May 17, 2005)

That's because you're X. Like, duh. 

-D


----------



## Metal Ken (May 17, 2005)

Drew said:


> No, you went from "a glorious beacon of light" not too long ago down to "a name known to all," and I used to be something higher than a name known to all before as well, and don't seem to have picked up any negative points recently...
> 
> -D



Mine's been going up. i started out at -800 and i have like, -743 now.


----------



## Drew (May 17, 2005)

check it now.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 17, 2005)

LOL, if only i could give myself negative reputation


----------



## jski7 (May 17, 2005)

.... And yet I continue to pace the distinguished road  . Don't know where it goes , but I'm walking  .


----------



## G.B.N.B (May 30, 2005)

There are rep. points?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

See the green dot under your name? Mouse over it. 

Basically, whenever you see someone post something that's cool or that sucks, click the scales under their name. It'll allow you to approve or disaprove of their post, and leave a comment. Don't be afraid to use it, as it doesn't do any good if we never give points!

-D


----------



## G.B.N.B (May 30, 2005)

I see.


----------



## Leon (May 30, 2005)

Drew said:


> See the green dot under your name? Mouse over it.
> 
> Basically, whenever you see someone post something that's cool or that sucks, click the scales under their name. It'll allow you to approve or disaprove of their post, and leave a comment. Don't be afraid to use it, as it doesn't do any good if we never give points!
> 
> -D


ha! i never noticed "that" part of it before.

Drew, "you have much to be proud of."


----------



## Digital Black (May 30, 2005)

I've got like-2..lol


----------



## Shawn (May 30, 2005)

I got 1. Whats up with that?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 31, 2005)

I'm on a "distinguished road"... I feel like a young Padawan!


----------



## Shawn (May 31, 2005)

The Dark Wolf, Thanks for the point (I think its you).
I actually have 38 points. Not 1.
I thought 1 because of the 1 green light under my avatar


----------



## BCrowell (May 31, 2005)

Alright 39 rep points! WOOO HOOO... my wife just doesn't seem to care...ah well I'll party on my own!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm doing pretty good.... I've got 10 rep points and I think those are the same points Chris started everyone with!  I rock!!


----------



## bostjan (Feb 5, 2006)

I have four comments and 10 points. I'm guessing they all canceled each other out?


----------



## Leon (Feb 5, 2006)

no worries, you're on a distinguished road


----------



## bostjan (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah, I guess that's better than being a glorious beacon of light!


----------



## Nik (Feb 5, 2006)

Haha I'm gonna be famous soon


----------



## telecaster90 (Feb 5, 2006)

I have 3 comments and no idea how many points.

How bout those Steelers?


----------



## Shawn (Feb 5, 2006)

I got some points.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 5, 2006)

*How About Them Steelers?* :heart:


----------



## bostjan (Feb 6, 2006)

Steelers rock! 

What does reputation mean anyway and what do the points do? How do you get points or lose them? Is there a place on the site where I can read more?


----------

